#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-01
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<plod> anyone else
<plod> having ubuntu connectivity issues
<plod> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sqlite3/sqlite3_3.7.2-1ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.166). - connect (110: Connection timed out) [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<brobostigon> cant test, sorry, dont have amd64.
<brobostigon> i am getting a ping response from security.ubuntu.com.
<brobostigon> plod: i cant get chromium to pick up anything from it, so apache or similer might be  dead.
<arthurL> No problems here
<arthurL> 's a bit slow though
<arthurL> Oh wait, they're capped at 50K
<brobostigon> hmm, weird.
<plod> yeah i got it now
<plod> it was sketchy there
 * brobostigon returns
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-02
<plod> bore da
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-03
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-04
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-05
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-03-06
 * brobostigon returns
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Mr__T> morning
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-28
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<markjones> oh wow
<markjones> Geriadur yr Academi is now online :D
<brobostigon> morning markjones :)
<Mr__T> ahh yeah
<Mr__T> I read about that on golwg
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> good day
<cgriff> Mornin'
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-02
<markjones> Morning all
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-03-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2018-02-27
 * markie^ oooooo
